# Happy New Year!



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

To those of you in the States, this comes a few hours early but the fireworks are finally dying down over here in Germany.

Just wanted to wish everyone at HHC a very happy new year. I hope that everyone enjoyed 2009 and that 2010 brings much joy, good health, and lots of happy hedgehogs.

[attachment=0:gu4sn00c]20058_222372618977_567333977_3169069_2873999_n.jpg[/attachment:gu4sn00c]
Just to hedgehog this post up a bit, here's an old baby picture... my little boy on the right at 7 weeks old (I think), and his little runt brother!

Enjoy your celebrations and if you made any new year's resolutions... good luck sticking to them!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks and same to you!  Those two little guys are adorable! Hope 2010 treats everyone well!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wishing a Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy New Year! [attachment=0:2x4e43z4]Happy New Year!.JPG[/attachment:2x4e43z4]


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy New Years to you too and to everyone at HHC  Hope 2010 brings in great things for everyone  

PS-Gordon is too cute in that pic


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

D'awww, what adorable hedgies! (specially the little runty one.  )

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! What adorable hedgie pictures! And Herisson-do you have a hangover? Heeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pictures guys!  

I am wishing you all a Happy New Year and may it bring you happiness and joy.


----------

